# I'm 26 and want to go to college but scared!!



## Jillianzarnowiec (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi I'm Jill im 26 and I never been to college. I had dropped out of high school in tenth grade but did get my diploma. I really haven't done anything with my life and i feel like I want to become something better and be proud of myself. I want to go to college but i dropped out of h.s cuz of sa and becuse of sa is the reason why i never went to college but I just feel like a loser. And to top it off I really don't know what degree I want to get, I have an idea of what I want but it's not my dream job. I just want to find my dream job. Anyone else scared of college or have no idea of what to be?
Jill


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Start by taking just one course and see how you adjust. You can explore different areas of study along the way until you focus in on a major.


----------



## hopelesslyhopeful90 (Dec 29, 2010)

Saving Face said:


> Start by taking just one course and see how you adjust. You can explore different areas of study along the way until you focus in on a major.


Definitely agree with Saving Face. When I entered college as a freshman, I had no idea what I wanted to be. After taking a few different courses, I chose the path that I liked the most.

I think going to college would put you out there and enable you to begin your search for your dream job. It would be a great start!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't fret, I see quite a number of people in their 40's in my classes (overall). I'm 25 and am still doing my undergrad - my anxiety stems from being too much of a perfectionist with my academics so I do part time. No one notices or cares how old you are, I promise. Actually, in my chem lab it basically gave me a whole lot of respect! The kids were fascinated with the idea that I'd gotten through those ominous third and fourth year courses. Kinda funny. 

But yes, mix it up. In my first year I took biology, sociology, philosophy, astronomy, and...oh I've forgotten. Too long ago.  Both arts and sciences, basically and I figured out quickly that biology is what I wanted.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

take classes with more adults.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

Go to a community college and work towards a 2 year degree. Like Saving Face said you can start with just one course. You'll get your basics out of the way and save a TON of cash. Plus an associates degree is sort of a "halfway point." It took me years and years to get my bachelors and I often wished I had something to show for it in the meantime.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I know the idea of it sounds scary at first, but *go to orientation.* You'll be a lot more comfortable with the school by the time you start going to classes. Some schools offer mature student workshops during their orientation days to help people who have been out of school for a while to meet with others who are also in the same situation and you'll learn ways to help adjust.

Good luck!


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Jillianzarnowiec said:


> Hi I'm Jill im 26 and I never been to college. I had dropped out of high school in tenth grade but did get my diploma. I really haven't done anything with my life and i feel like I want to become something better and be proud of myself. I want to go to college but i dropped out of h.s cuz of sa and becuse of sa is the reason why i never went to college but I just feel like a loser. And to top it off I really don't know what degree I want to get, I have an idea of what I want but it's not my dream job. I just want to find my dream job. Anyone else scared of college or have no idea of what to be?
> Jill


Hey,

I am exactly where you are right now with the exception being that I am only 21, but still considered a mature student by most university guidelines. I was in college for 2 years and then dropped out almost 2 years ago. I too was and still am feeling quite lost about what I want to do with myself....it's normal.

I think there is so much pressure in society to follow the status quo of enrolling in school right at age 17/18, when you're actually still a kid, and society expects you to know how to plan the rest of your life by then. Some people are lucky enough to know at the age, or a little after what they wanna do, but many others like you and me take a little longer to figure that out. It's ok...screw societies status quo and expectations. There's no rule that says we have to have these things figured out at any particular time. Also, we have had more personal struggles than most which draw our focus away from such things, and inhibit us in being able to figure these things out sooner. Don't be hard on yourself.

My suggestion would be to write a list of what you think all your best assets/skills are and then write a list of all the jobs you think might complement them....it might require a bit of (online or book) research though. Might be a good idea to hit the library to see if that could help with that. Also, it helps to try to volunteer at places related to any career interest you might muster to see if will actually be a good fit for you.

I am glad to see that you are interested in bettering yourself because in this day and age the cost of living is considerably high, and the best way to secure a decent paying job is to have an education. It's better a bit late than never, because trust me...I am sure it will make a world of difference to the quality of your life in the end. Good luck!


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

im 34 & going back to school...im terrified but i know it must be done for myself as well as my children. good luck!


----------



## supergirl1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe you would feel more comfortable in a larger college. I tend to feel more comfortable in a class of over 50 people because then I don't feel like all eyes are on me


----------



## Stile (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm 31 and starting school again in 8 days. It's been 10 years since I went and I'm a bit nervous, but I do remember there being older people in my classes when I went before.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My dad is 56 and goes to community college, and I see plenty of much older folks (50s, 60s), so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats on deciding to invest in yourself. I recommend looking over bls.gov for an overview of the most promising fields, in terms of employment options, your skills and interests, hours of work required, pay, education required, and cost of education required. If you go back to school with some sort of goal in mind, I think it'll be more valuable to you. I stopped and went back to school after doing something like this, and it worked relatively well.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

It's normal to feel anxiety when starting something new, especially something as daunting as college. As far as age goes, I don't think you will feel out of place. There are people in their 30s, 40s and 50s in my class. Besides, 26 is still young.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

so am I! but that is just what I plan to do when I return to the UK! 

so - do it do it do it


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

i'm the same age, in college again. this time around i am in a very difficult program medical laboratory science and have been busy with work and really have no time for the social life. I think this way i'm able to handle the social aspect of it pretty well but the work load is just ridiculous. The worse part is carrying the nervous energy around and hoping to pass and do well. Failure is not an option, and if i do fail...i'll tell myself, what else is new


----------



## kurukuro (Dec 28, 2010)

There were a few girls in my program who received their Bachelors in their late 20s and a couple in their early 30s. It's never too late to go after a degree.

I agree with everyone who suggested community college because it really does help to ease you in the swing of things. I went to a CC for two years and enjoyed it. IMO the CC atmosphere is pretty chill. The classes are usually diverse so you're bound to meet someone you can relate to. And throughout my years at a CC, all my classmates ranged between 19-60. The only thing I dreaded was the first registration process since it was in person and the lines were ridiculous.~


----------

